# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  МАКС-2009

## An-Z

Как бы мы его не ругали, все равно его ждём и стремимся посетить... Хоть до открытия салона осталось несколько дней, активность в Жуковском уже выше средней, значительная часть самолётов-участников уже прибыла и приступила к тренировкам, уже потянулись на аэродром представители прессы и просто фотографы. Ребяты - где ваши фотки?! Не прячте свои шедевры.. Создадим дневник МАКС-2009 как мы его видим.
"Поехали..."

----------


## An-Z

Вчера много чего летало, но мне удалось запечатлеть только три самолёта.. Миг-35

----------


## An-Z

Съёмку осложняла пасмурная погода, контровой свет и переодически летящая морось.. 
Су-30

----------


## An-Z

ещё немного всякого прочего..

----------


## An-Z

как все догадываются СуперДжет будет продолжать доставать нас назойливой рекламой и на МАКС-2009, но летает он красиво...

----------


## An-Z

и это снова всё о нём...

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

МТВ-5 сегодня должен прилететь с Прибылово.

----------


## AC

> МТВ-5 сегодня должен прилететь с Прибылово.


Вроде как уже вчера был (???):
http://russianplanes.net/ID9606

----------


## AC

"Антея" покажут на МАКСе в этом годе? Или он в Жуковский по делам -- таскает чего на выставку???
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=20253&size=large

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Просто вчера его видел, думал на каком нить аэродроме заночует :Smile:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо Андреи!  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Пожалуйста... более подробная фотохронология будет выкладываться тут:
http://maks.sukhoi.ru/

----------


## Любомирский

Очень интересно, спасибо.

----------


## timsz

Спасибо!

Подскажите, 722 какая модификация?

ЗЫ
Нашел, что МКИ.

----------


## AC

Еще пара отчетов с пресс-тура и репетиции:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2009/08/14/6730
http://album.foto.ru/photos/31766/
http://album.foto.ru/photos/31858/

----------


## [RUS] MK

А Як серый красив!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

а вот сегодня
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2009/08/18/6748

----------


## An-Z

Як-130 зажигает!

----------


## AC

А какой борт Су-24 -- №?? -- стоял на МАКСе? Есть ли фото?

----------


## An-Z

44-й
http://maks.sukhoi.ru/media/photo/ma...2009pd2037.jpg

----------


## Антон

> 44-й
> http://maks.sukhoi.ru/media/photo/ma...2009pd2037.jpg


А что у него написано около б/н

----------


## Pilot

гефест. Это модернизированный Су-24 из липецка

----------


## Nazar

В ветке о Су-24, я постил его фото, когда они к нам на полигон бомбиться прилетали.

----------


## AC

> Пожалуйста... более подробная фотохронология будет выкладываться тут:
> http://maks.sukhoi.ru/


Ага. Понял. Спасибо Вам...  :Smile:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Мужики у Вас есть фото МИ-8 мтв-1 МЧС? Скинте плз.

----------


## Бобер

такое фото как вам? я б его разместил в ветке о ми-8.

----------


## Бобер

и еще фото с макса

----------


## Бобер

и еще одно

----------


## Mad_cat

Фотографии с МАКСа стоит выкладывать или у всех свои есть? :Wink:

----------


## Любомирский

Стоит, конечно. :-)  Не все довольствуются посещением мероприятия

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Бобер спасибо, но мне МТВ-1 нужен с микроволновкой на носу :Smile:   точнее его номер.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что за микроволновка, поясните, пож.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фотографии с МАКСа стоит выкладывать или у всех свои есть?


Я думаю, все-то не надо, только, если по каким-то просьбам конкретным. У меня почти 3 гига в jpeg с МАКСа. Все начнут вываливать-никакого места не хватит.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Я думаю, все-то не надо, только, если по каким-то просьбам конкретным. У меня почти 3 гига в jpeg с МАКСа. Все начнут вываливать-никакого места не хватит.


Интернеты не лопнут, не волнуйтесь!  :Smile:  :Wink: 

А микроволновка характерна выступом на носу.

----------


## ДимСан

Мужики. Нужны фото Су-30МК, борт 502. Он был на МАКСе, на стоянке. Особенно бортовые надписи и прочие эмблемы по фюзеляжу, килю. Хочу перекрасить картонный от Modelikа. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## BSA

МАКСа....грустно

----------


## Mad_cat

> Мужики. Нужны фото Су-30МК, борт 502.


есть только область кабины, постараюсь в воскресенье выложить 



> Что за микроволновка, поясните, пож.


метеорадар

Подскажите пожалуйста, как быстро ужать фотографии для загрузки на форум. А то все по 3 более метра весят, а по одной ужимать долго.

----------


## ДимСан

> есть только область кабины, постараюсь в воскресенье выложить.


эмблемы килевые есть, но хотел удостовериться и по цветам и пр. а вот область кабины нет вовсе, в журнале он в экспортнонм китайском варианте :Frown: 
буду благодарен за фото

----------


## Любомирский

Mad_cat, Есть програмка неплохая. Ссылка лежит здесь: http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/ Сам использую, проблем практически не было.

А мне инетерсно взяглянуть на Ми-38 и на "грачевое семейство".
И еще, есть где-то в сети список ЛА, представленых на статике?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А микроволновка характерна выступом на носу.


Имеется в виду обтекатель метеолокатора 8А-813?  Потому что есть еще RDR-2000, там другой обтекатель, и установлен он немного по-другому.

----------


## An-Z

> ...А мне инетерсно взяглянуть на Ми-38 и на "грачевое семейство".
> И еще, есть где-то в сети список ЛА, представленых на статике?


Ми-38 похоже всеми забыт, на МАКСе не упоминался, не то чтоб выставлялся.. "грачёвое семейство" гордо представлял Су-25СМ. Списка статики я нигде не встречал, да и чёткого списка наверно быть не может, т.к. часть машин постоянно летала, часть таинственно перемещалась..

----------


## Бобер

работы над ми-38 ведутся. у меня есть фотки. если интересно могу создать тему по нему.

----------


## An-Z

Очень интересно, на каком этапе эти работы?  Вроде бы европейские партнёры от всех работ отошли?
Конечно, создавайте тему, я могу лишь фотками помочь..

----------


## Бобер

на каком этапе не скажу точно. но, ведутся. доработка и улучшения. 
действительно. европейцы отказались от этого проекта. поэтому разработчик ведет работы на свои средства. и по возможности изыскивает дополнительное финансирование.
проблем много. самая большая вроде бы это движок! 

тему создам обязательно. правда, фотки 2-3х годичной давности.

----------


## AC

> ...Мне МТВ-1 нужен с микроволновкой на носу  точнее его номер.


Такой?
http://russianplanes.net/ID9971

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

АС Спасибо большое!!! Именно он!

----------


## Mad_cat

> Ми-38 похоже всеми забыт, на МАКСе не упоминался, не то чтоб выставлялся..


все проблемы упираются в отсутствие двигателя

----------


## AC

> АС Спасибо большое!!! Именно он!


Незашто...  :Smile:  А вчера в Иркутске на 75-летиии "Иркута"/ИАПО был еще вот такой:
http://russianplanes.net/ID9969
 :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

Итак, кое-что из полетов

----------


## Mad_cat

продолжение

----------


## Mad_cat

часть третья

----------


## Mad_cat

продолжение...

----------


## Mad_cat

часть следующая

----------


## Mad_cat

...продолжение...

----------


## Mad_cat

и еще фото

----------


## Mad_cat

.продолжение...

----------


## Mad_cat

..продолжение

----------


## Mad_cat

продолжение..

----------


## Mad_cat

продолжение подборки

----------


## Mad_cat

и еще фото...

----------


## Mad_cat

очередная часть

----------


## MAX

А как Вам такой снимок?

----------


## Mad_cat

продолжение подборки

----------


## Mad_cat

гвоздь программы

----------


## Mad_cat

и еще чуть-чуть самолетов

----------


## Mad_cat

Фото подобрал по большей части случайным образом, так что прошу сильно не бить за качество отдельных снимков :Smile: 
Если кого-то интересуют какие-то определенные фотки - пишите

----------


## AC

> на каком этапе не скажу точно. но, ведутся. доработка и улучшения. 
> действительно. европейцы отказались от этого проекта. поэтому разработчик ведет работы на свои средства. и по возможности изыскивает дополнительное финансирование.
> проблем много. самая большая вроде бы это движок!...


Да, с движном там осталось начать и кончить, как говорится...
Ибо нет в России вертолетных двигателей такого класса и не было никогда...

----------


## Любомирский

Mad_cat, спасибо за фото. 
На 121 АРЗ голубой краски не жалеют) даже стойки голубым покрасили.

----------


## Mad_cat

Всегда пожалуйста, коллега :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

> Да, с движном там осталось начать и кончить, как говорится...
> Ибо нет в России вертолетных двигателей такого класса и не было никогда...


дело не в классе. если переходить на наши движки... то надо редуктор переделывать... ибо вращение в разные стороны у нас и у них. а сделан редуктор под их движок! да и по месту установки проблем может быть море. 
а наши движки лучше их них! подтверждено практикой. тут просто задумка другая была у фирмы при запуске ми-38.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> а наши движки лучше их них! подтверждено практикой. .


+1000

Наши двиганы всем двиганам двиганы :Biggrin: 

А практика у наших очень большая.

----------


## TIMCZ

это наше фотки с МАКСа:


все фотки на сайте:http://www.timcz.tk

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> это наше фотки с МАКСа:
> 
> 
> все фотки на сайте:http://www.timcz.tk


Nice work!  :Wink:

----------


## Fencer

МАКС-2009 https://letun.su/ehxibition/maks-2009/

----------


## Fencer

А-50 б/н 50 http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_498.html

----------

